# National Capital Region 2013 Competition (Rockland, Ontario)



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2013)

We are pleased to announce once again this year the NCR 2013 competition.

It will be held on May 18 at the Optimist Performance Hall in the L'Escale Highschool in Rockland, Ontario (Canada).

Events:

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 BLD
3x3x3 Feet
4x4x4
Megaminx
Pyraminx

We unfortunately won't be able to hold big BLD/multi or 5x5 this year due to event limitations.

Registration for the competition will close on May 14, 2013
If you register online, it will be 10$ for an event + 2$ per event with a max of 20$. If you don't pre-register online, it will be 15$ + 2$ per event with no max fee.

Visit the page on CanadianCubing.com for more information.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm hoping to make this my first comp.

Edit: Just looked at the map... I wish it were a little closer though...


----------



## Akiro (Apr 19, 2013)

Guess I should practice 4x4 instead of 5x5...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2013)

I would like to sell some of my old cubes. PM me or post here if you're interested (I won't be bringing them if nobody wants to buy it).

YJ 5x5 (needs new stickers) black
YJ 7x7 black
Shengshou 3x3 v2 Sujie (black)
QJ v1 megaminx (black, tiled)
keychain cubes (2, black)
QJ megaminx v2 (white, center cap missing)
QJ pyraminx (white). Very loose and with edge cap missing.
QJ pyraminx (black). Has fluo green, and need tensioning and lube.
Wittwo v2 (black).
Shengshou 4x4 v1.
LanLan void cube (black)
Really nice void cube (white)

Maybe some other Dayan 3x3s, but not sure yet.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 22, 2013)

So I'm wondering why it's in Rockland... so far away. Why isn't it closer to the middle of Ottawa so it would be more likely for more cubers to attend?


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a question, is it competition legal to use the table while OH solving because i started OH with roux.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 22, 2013)

danfresh666 said:


> I have a question, is it competition legal to use the table while OH solving because i started OH with roux.



Yes, it's legal.


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yes, it's legal.



Thanks, then i'll continue to practice that instead of CFOP  wayy faster with roux


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> So I'm wondering why it's in Rockland... so far away. Why isn't it closer to the middle of Ottawa so it would be more likely for more cubers to attend?



Well, first of all that's were we are (organizers). Also, the venue is quite nice (good lighting, especially) and is free. Finally, it's also a bit closer to Montreal, so cubers from there need to travel less far, and it's still nothing for Ottawa people compared to the ones in Toronto, which would be the likely alternative.


----------



## heroicis (Apr 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I would like to sell some of my old cubes. PM me or post here if you're interested (I won't be bringing them if nobody wants to buy it).
> 
> YJ 5x5 (needs new stickers) black
> YJ 7x7 black
> ...



Ill buy the black QJ megaminx and pyraminx


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 30, 2013)

man that is so far away from me. im going to try to beg my dad to take me, but it is a 930km drive from Kingsville. i think that Barrie would be as far as he would be willing to drive me for a comp though. i've got my fingers crossed!



heroicis said:


> Coming for my first competition. Driving 5 hours away from home. Doing 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4. Decided not to do OH.



why not do all the events that you can? even if your not fast it is still good experience.


----------



## Akiro (May 6, 2013)

Isn't there a way to know who is registered for this comp? The interface changed and i'm kind of curious...


----------



## already1329 (May 6, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Isn't there a way to know who is registered for this comp? The interface changed and i'm kind of curious...



http://canadiancubing.com/Event/NCR2013/Competitors


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 6, 2013)

Anyone from the Montreal area going? Me and my friend would help pay for gas.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 7, 2013)

Hey, I'm wondering when does the competition/day/party typically end?


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hey, I'm wondering when does the competition/day/party typically end?





Anywhere from 5-7 pm. I've only stayed to the very end at two competitions and it was at least 6 pm. Many people leave before the pizza even gets there though. We'll have a better idea when the registrations close and they post the schedule. 

Looking forward to meeting a fellow parent! How old are you kids again? Are they accompanying you? I may bring my daughter if I know she'll have kids to play with.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 7, 2013)

kbrune said:


> Anywhere from 5-7 pm. I've only stayed to the very end at two competitions and it was at least 6 pm. Many people leave before the pizza even gets there though. We'll have a better idea when the registrations close and they post the schedule.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting a fellow parent! How old are you kids again? Are they accompanying you? I may bring my daughter if I know she'll have kids to play with.



Thanks for the response. Right now, I have something planned on that day at 4pm which means I would have to leave at 3pm. It's not necessary for me to stay for the party (though it would be nice), but at the least I don't want to leave before competing in the events in my plan. Hmm... I may have to consider changing my other plan... My kids are aged 5, 3, 1. How old is your daughter? Unfortunately I don't think I'll be bringing them with me as my youngest one still requires two naps a day and he'd get all fussy. I plan on bringing my family some year in the future though. Chances are, at least one of my 5 kids will get into speedcubing, right?


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks for the response. Right now, I have something planned on that day at 4pm which means I would have to leave at 3pm. It's not necessary for me to stay for the party (though it would be nice), but at the least I don't want to leave before competing in the events in my plan. Hmm... I may have to consider changing my other plan... My kids are aged 5, 3, 1. How old is your daughter? Unfortunately I don't think I'll be bringing them with me as my youngest one still requires two naps a day and he'd get all fussy. I plan on bringing my family some year in the future though. Chances are, at least one of my 5 kids will get into speedcubing, right?




lol this is true! I'm hoping my daughter will get into it some day. I hadn't planned on bringing my daughter either. She'll be 6 in July. It's too difficult to try to get some practice in before events and just socialize with other cubers (which is rare in my world). As far as the party goes You're not missing much anyway. Unless you had your heart set on hanging out with the organisers (who are all awesome ppl) and a few stragglers. Most people dont' stay at the end. From what I've seen anyway. I had to leave early for most of the comps I've been too. I'd say the only issue might be if you qualify to compete in the final round in your events. Especially 3x3. You're fast so you might. The 3x3 final is always last. 

I did notice that they had cancelled a few of the original scheduled events due to venue limitations. So it could be that they have to be out by a certain time. We shall see I guess.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 7, 2013)

kbrune said:


> lol this is true! I'm hoping my daughter will get into it some day. I hadn't planned on bringing my daughter either. She'll be 6 in July. It's too difficult to try to get some practice in before events and just socialize with other cubers (which is rare in my world). As far as the party goes You're not missing much anyway. Unless you had your heart set on hanging out with the organisers (who are all awesome ppl) and a few stragglers. Most people dont' stay at the end. From what I've seen anyway. I had to leave early for most of the comps I've been too. I'd say the only issue might be if you qualify to compete in the final round in your events. Especially 3x3. You're fast so you might. The 3x3 final is always last.
> 
> I did notice that they had cancelled a few of the original scheduled events due to venue limitations. So it could be that they have to be out by a certain time. We shall see I guess.



That's cool that our daughters are close in age. My daughter just turned 5 in March. Hmm... 3x3 final at the end. Ok, I'll keep in mind that I may need to change my other schedule. I don't know if I'd qualify for the final... actually, I don't have much idea about anything as this will be my first comp. Anyway, being the pessimist that I am, I think I'll probably fail horribly and do much worse than I normally do at home. I'm telling myself that I will be happy with a sub-20 average. Obviously, I'm not setting my hopes high.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 7, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> man that is so far away from me. im going to try to beg my dad to take me, but it is a 930km drive from Kingsville. i think that Barrie would be as far as he would be willing to drive me for a comp though. i've got my fingers crossed!



im not coming. oh well. ill be at the canadian open though.


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's cool that our daughters are close in age. My daughter just turned 5 in March. Hmm... 3x3 final at the end. Ok, I'll keep in mind that I may need to change my other schedule. I don't know if I'd qualify for the final... actually, I don't have much idea about anything as this will be my first comp. Anyway, being the pessimist that I am, I think I'll probably fail horribly and do much worse than I normally do at home. I'm telling myself that I will be happy with a sub-20 average. Obviously, I'm not setting my hopes high.



That is cool! It's too bad I don't live in Ottawa. My girlfriend and I were just talking the other day about how we wish we had more friends with Kids her age. Although I'm not sure she would enjoy our cubing conversations lol. 

You might be close to the final if you have a good second round! It's good that you haven't set your expectations to high! I wouldn't put any pressure on yourself. with your average you'll definitely make the second round so you'll get 10 3x3 solves for the day. I've made the second round twice with my average. I'm always nervous and I have no idea why considering I'm not there to win. The biggest thing for me at my first comp that threw me off a bit was using a stackmat for the first time. Actually it always throws me off a bit because I still don't own one. But you can practice with stackmats before hand.  At every comp there's at least one solve where I go for the "space bar" when i'm done.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 8, 2013)

kbrune said:


> That is cool! It's too bad I don't live in Ottawa. My girlfriend and I were just talking the other day about how we wish we had more friends with Kids her age. Although I'm not sure she would enjoy our cubing conversations lol.
> 
> You might be close to the final if you have a good second round! It's good that you haven't set your expectations to high! I wouldn't put any pressure on yourself. with your average you'll definitely make the second round so you'll get 10 3x3 solves for the day. I've made the second round twice with my average. I'm always nervous and I have no idea why considering I'm not there to win. The biggest thing for me at my first comp that threw me off a bit was using a stackmat for the first time. Actually it always throws me off a bit because I still don't own one. But you can practice with stackmats before hand. At every comp there's at least one solve where I go for the "space bar" when i'm done.



I don't exactly live in Ottawa either. I'm a little further west. Well it's nice to think I'll get at least 10 solves. More chances to get some good times I guess. Even if you're not there to win, you're probably still there to beat your own times and do well in your own eyes so it's quite understandable that you're nervous. I really don't know how I'm going to perform. I bought a QJ timer a few months ago partly for the purpose of getting used to a competition timer. I'd better practice on that more from now until the competition. Usually I'm still using the computer spacebar though (which also gives faster times).


----------



## antoineccantin (May 9, 2013)

Wow, time flies! The competition is just a bit over a week away now.

I also regret to inform you that due to complications with the school's bank account, the prizes will have to be given in the form of gift cards as oppose to cash or cheques like the previous years. I am very sorry about this, and I assure you I did everything I could to get the prizes in cheque/cash form.


----------



## kbrune (May 10, 2013)

Can't go to this one anymore.. booo


----------



## Zakary Kamal (May 11, 2013)

Hi, I am participate to the NCR 2013 and I am interested by buying one of your Sengshou or Dayan 3x3 speedcubes 20$ for 2 or 1 it is OK?


----------



## danfresh666 (May 11, 2013)

How do you change events? i want to remove 3x3x3 OH and add 4x4x4.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 11, 2013)

danfresh666 said:


> How do you change events? i want to remove 3x3x3 OH and add 4x4x4.



in the email you got there should be a link for changing events or info, or when you get to the competition and sign in you can change events.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

Zakary Kamal said:


> Hi, I am participate to the NCR 2013 and I am interested by buying one of your Sengshou or Dayan 3x3 speedcubes 20$ for 2 or 1 it is OK?



I'd sell you a Shengshou 3x3 for 5$ max.


----------



## Zakary Kamal (May 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'd sell you a Shengshou 3x3 for 5$ max.


I want to buy your Shengshou + your 2x2 so please came with because I am register for those two thing but my cube are not legal in competition.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

Zakary Kamal said:


> I want to buy your Shengshou + your 2x2 so please came with because I am register for those two thing but my cube are not legal in competition.



I'll sell you the 2x2 for 12$.


----------



## Zakary Kamal (May 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'll sell you the 2x2 for 12$.



Perfect I will buy your both cubes!


----------



## Zakary Kamal (May 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'll sell you the 2x2 for 12$.


do the stickers are in good condition? if note can you take out and put new and I will give you 20$ for the both cubes+ 1 Dayan V Zhanchi 50mm.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2013)

Zakary Kamal said:


> do the stickers are in good condition? if note can you take out and put new and I will give you 20$ for the both cubes+ 1 Dayan V Zhanchi 50mm.





Zakary Kamal said:


> my cube are not legal in competition.



In case you didn't know, the Davan Zhanchi 50mm is perfectly competition legal (unless it's stickerless).


----------



## Zakary Kamal (May 12, 2013)

Yes but I dont like to use this one because he is too small for my hands


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2013)

Here's the 2x2:


----------



## Zakary Kamal (May 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Here's the 2x2:



Yes the stickers and the cube look really good but it is the same thing for the shengshou?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2013)

Zakary Kamal said:


> Yes the stickers and the cube look really good but it is the same thing for the shengshou?



Yes, however, I'd like to warn you that the Shengshou 3x3 isn't they're best puzzle. It's great, but not in the same line as Dayans.


Spoiler


----------



## Zakary Kamal (May 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yes, however, I'd like to warn you that the Shengshou 3x3 isn't they're best puzzle. It's great, but not in the same line as Dayans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's ok I will buy your two cubes at the morning of the competition.:tu


----------



## Zakary Kamal (May 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yes, however, I'd like to warn you that the Shengshou 3x3 isn't they're best puzzle. It's great, but not in the same line as Dayans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Which Dayan cubes do you can sell me and for how many? When the competition will end?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 13, 2013)

Zakary Kamal said:


> Which Dayan cubes do you can sell me and for how many? When the competition will end?



I've decided not to sell any of my Dayan cubes anymore. You'll see the times when the schedule comes out.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2013)

The schedule is up!
I'm happy to see the two rounds of 4x4, Pyra and 3 rounds of OH 

Dave has also announced that he received some more merchandise he will be selling at the competition including Shengshou 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7, Guhongs, Zhanchi, Megaminx, Square-1, Wittwo 2x2, Skewb, Pyraminx and more.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 16, 2013)

Nice schedule. I like that it doesn't start too early and doesn't end too late. Also that first event is 2x2 instead of 3x3. And of course more rounds for some events I'll be doing. Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2013)

I'd like to add that I have *one* Shengshou 4x4 *v5* which I'm selling for 16$. PM me to reserve it.


----------



## claudeccantin (May 16, 2013)

Antoine has been cooking up a storm for a bake sale at the competition. He has muffins, cookies, pumpkin squares and even brownies. Along with juice boxes, they will be sold at the competition; proceeds to the local Cubing Club.

You will realize he is quite the baker!


----------



## Akiro (May 16, 2013)

Btw are there any microwaves in case we bring a lunch?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Btw are there any microwaves in case we bring a lunch?



Yes, there are about 5 microwaves in the room.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

So, the comp is done now. Went pretty well.

My stuff:
2x2: 1.22 lolsingle, 3.16 avg (3rd place)
3x3: 9.xx single, 10.7ish average (yuck, prob. 4th)
3x3 OH: 11.84 nl single, 15.23 NR avg (got 18.97 avg in finals, 1st place)
3x3 BLD: 1:22.xx single (3rd place)
3x3 feet: 41.44+ single mad, 47.14 mo3 (1st place)
4x4: 42.xx single, 44.05 avg (3rd place)
Pyra: 4.52 single, 5.6ish avg, didn't podium (crap avg in finals)
Mega: 59.83(?) single, 1:12.xx avg (2nd place)


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 19, 2013)

Well that was fun. Finally made it to my first competition though now I'm tired from being out all day. Had too many bad solves though because I think, being my first comp, I was a little nervous and my fingers were fumbling all over the cube... but overall I'm happy with the singles and averages I managed to pull. Very first Ao5 was on 2x2 and I managed 3 DNFs because of weird timer thing... it would stop at like 0.16 and things like that. I don't think I was doing anything weird with my hands but... well I think I managed to get about 5 DNFs total. Once it reset because I must have slammed it too hard. Is this normal? There's no way I can get a second try on those? So yeah, I never even got to proceed to the second round for 2x2. 3x3 I exploded my cube (yay!) so after retrieving all the pieces from under people's feet, I got a minute and half on it lol but then managed a 13.xx solve on the next one! Yay!!! Good single for my first comp. Got sub-16 Ao5. 3x3 OH got a 21.xx single which was nice and a 25.xx average in the second round. Final was horrible. Pyraminx was pretty good but I didn't get a chance to see if I got a sub-7 average in the finals. I'm still so surprised that of the events I did, I ranked highest on pyraminx considering I didn't even do pyraminx a few months ago. I figure it must be less competitive than normal cubes. I guess my consolation for not making it to the 3x3 finals (short a few ranks) was that I didn't have to stay for doing my solves at the end because everything was already an hour behind schedule and I had to leave anyway because I had a previous engagement in the evening.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well that was fun. Finally made it to my first competition though now I'm tired from being out all day. Had too many bad solves though because I think, being my first comp, I was a little nervous and my fingers were fumbling all over the cube... but overall I'm happy with the singles and averages I managed to pull. Very first Ao5 was on 2x2 and I managed 3 DNFs because of weird timer thing... it would stop at like 0.16 and things like that. I don't think I was doing anything weird with my hands but... well I think I managed to get about 5 DNFs total. Once it reset because I must have slammed it too hard. Is this normal? There's no way I can get a second try on those? So yeah, I never even got to proceed to the second round for 2x2. 3x3 I exploded my cube (yay!) so after retrieving all the pieces from under people's feet, I got a minute and half on it lol but then managed a 13.xx solve on the next one! Yay!!! Good single for my first comp. Got sub-16 Ao5. 3x3 OH got a 21.xx single which was nice and a 25.xx average in the second round. Final was horrible. Pyraminx was pretty good but I didn't get a chance to see if I got a sub-7 average in the finals. I'm still so surprised that of the events I did, I ranked highest on pyraminx considering I didn't even do pyraminx a few months ago. I figure it must be less competitive than normal cubes. I guess my consolation for not making it to the 3x3 finals (short a few ranks) was that I didn't have to stay for doing my solves at the end because everything was already an hour behind schedule and I had to leave anyway because I had a previous engagement in the evening.



You got 3rd in Pyra. 7.0x average.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You got 3rd in Pyra. 7.0x average.



Wait... I did??!?! I missed that?!?!? Awww... can I still get my medal somehow??? That's so cool!!!! Sorry I had to leave before the end.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wait... I did??!?! I missed that?!?!? Awww... can I still get my medal somehow??? That's so cool!!!! Sorry I had to leave before the end.



If you give us you're address, well send it in the mail to you as well as the certificate and the 15$ Walmart gift card.

DYKs:
-"I get to keep it!?!?" - Jon Tan
- feet was stupid
- 1st round third place in pyra was 5.6x, and was 7.0x in finals?
- I won OH by almost 4 seconds in first round, but by about 0.1 in finals?
- For the second time in a row, the winner of the cup wasn't Canadian?
- lol 7 move 2x2 solution (U R2 U' R U R' [U or U'])
- one judge's first 2 mega solves (by 2 different people) were sub-1.
- Louis rage?
- Rockland Pizza?
- Jean Coutu?
- YOLO door prize celebration?
- Brandon Ma-something?
- BLD was really fast?
- I'm wearin' Eric's clothes. I look incredible! 

*Julian lost his main 3x3. If you have a good cube that isn't yours, it's probably his.*


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> If you give us you're address, well send it in the mail to you as well as the certificate and the 15$ Walmart gift card.



Thanks very much! I really appreciate it! Sending you pm.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

Podiums results:


Spoiler


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 21, 2013)

I just want to say thank you again to all the organizers of this awesome competition! I enjoyed everything about the competition, especially the baked goods


----------



## MarcelP (May 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well that was fun. Finally made it to my first competition though now I'm tired from being out all day. Had too many bad solves though because I think, being my first comp, I was a little nervous and my fingers were fumbling all over the cube... but overall I'm happy with the singles and averages I managed to pull. Very first Ao5 was on 2x2 and I managed 3 DNFs because of weird timer thing... it would stop at like 0.16 and things like that. I don't think I was doing anything weird with my hands but... well I think I managed to get about 5 DNFs total. Once it reset because I must have slammed it too hard. Is this normal? There's no way I can get a second try on those? So yeah, I never even got to proceed to the second round for 2x2. 3x3 I exploded my cube (yay!) so after retrieving all the pieces from under people's feet, I got a minute and half on it lol but then managed a 13.xx solve on the next one! Yay!!! Good single for my first comp. Got sub-16 Ao5. 3x3 OH got a 21.xx single which was nice and a 25.xx average in the second round. Final was horrible. Pyraminx was pretty good but I didn't get a chance to see if I got a sub-7 average in the finals. I'm still so surprised that of the events I did, I ranked highest on pyraminx considering I didn't even do pyraminx a few months ago. I figure it must be less competitive than normal cubes. I guess my consolation for not making it to the 3x3 finals (short a few ranks) was that I didn't have to stay for doing my solves at the end because everything was already an hour behind schedule and I had to leave anyway because I had a previous engagement in the evening.



Wow! That is so great. Winning a price at your first competition. And a single 13.XX and sub 16 Ao5.. That is insane... I feel so ashamed with my WCA results.. LOL..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

What the he..

wow well done!!

*sits next to Marcel, even more ashamed lol*


----------



## Mikel (May 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Podiums results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow, congrats on the 1:22 BLD solve Antoine!


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> DYKs:
> 
> - I'm wearin' Eric's clothes. I look incredible!



I like this. Hahah


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 21, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Wow! That is so great. Winning a price at your first competition. And a single 13.XX and sub 16 Ao5.. That is insane... I feel so ashamed with my WCA results.. LOL..





Kattenvriendin said:


> What the he..
> 
> wow well done!!
> 
> *sits next to Marcel, even more ashamed lol*



Thanks for the encouragement. It's all about trying to better yourself. I'm not sure when I'll be able to go for my next competition (could be in two years because I might still be too busy with my twins next year) but I'm planning to do better next time (and I assume there WILL be a next time... but who knows... I could be an old lady by then lol... I'm already old compared to all the young guys out there). Not sure if my pyraminx medal was deserved as I was actually slighly disappointed that I didn't get a sub-7 average even though I think my 7.0x average gets me within top 10 in Canada. I'm sure it's because people don't care very much about it here. I also think everyone choked in the finals. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Thompson (May 21, 2013)

Eric Limeback said:


> I like this. Hahah



Never knew you were on speedsolving lol


----------



## antoineccantin (May 22, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Wow, congrats on the 1:22 BLD solve Antoine!


Thanks! I'm especially proud that I used an edge comm 




sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. It's all about trying to better yourself. I'm not sure when I'll be able to go for my next competition (could be in two years because I might still be too busy with my twins next year) but I'm planning to do better next time (and I assume there WILL be a next time... but who knows... I could be an old lady by then lol... I'm already old compared to all the young guys out there). Not sure if my pyraminx medal was deserved as I was actually slighly disappointed that I didn't get a sub-7 average even though I think my 7.0x average gets me within top 10 in Canada. I'm sure it's because people don't care very much about it here. I also think everyone choked in the finals. I guess I'm lucky.



Currently 7th in Canada by 0.01
7.0x averages getting podiums isn't that uncommon. However I do agree that we chocked in finals considering I got 5.6x average in the first round and didn't end up podiuming.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 22, 2013)

So it was 7.06? Because 7th right now is 7.07. I guess personally I would feel better about it if I had gotten a sub-7. And normally at home I can do sub-7 without problems. In first round pyraminx I just didn't do very well (maybe nervous). In finals I think I got one of the harder recognition cases (for me anyway) at least 3 of the 5 solves and a longer last step as well. When do the results show up on the WCA site? I just think it's exciting to get a WCA profile hahah.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> So it was 7.06? Because 7th right now is 7.07. I guess personally I would feel better about it if I had gotten a sub-7. And normally at home I can do sub-7 without problems. In first round pyraminx I just didn't do very well (maybe nervous). In finals I think I got one of the harder recognition cases (for me anyway) at least 3 of the 5 solves and a longer last step as well. When do the results show up on the WCA site? I just think it's exciting to get a WCA profile hahah.



According to this, you got a 7.06 average.


Spoiler












Dave said yesterday evening that he had sent the results to the WCA results team, so it shouldn't be too long before they get posted.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 22, 2013)

Hit me over the head. I'm stupid.


----------



## MarcelP (May 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. It's all about trying to better yourself. I'm not sure when I'll be able to go for my next competition (could be in two years because I might still be too busy with my twins next year) but I'm planning to do better next time (and I assume there WILL be a next time... but who knows... I could be an old lady by then lol... I'm already old compared to all the young guys out there).



You are so right about It's all about trying to better yourself. I enter competitions where Mats Valk and Erik Akkersdijk rule every event. I get happy with a good single or take a second on an average  I think in two years you might be doing a sub 10 average. You really have what it takes. Btw, I love your first name. No wonder you are a music teacher as well.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> You are so right about It's all about trying to better yourself. I enter competitions where Mats Valk and Erik Akkersdijk rule every event. I get happy with a good single or take a second on an average  I think in two years you might be doing a sub 10 average. You really have what it takes. Btw, I love your first name. No wonder you are a music teacher as well.



Aww thanks... didn't realize you didn't know my name though if you watch some of my violin youtube videos you might be able to figure it out.  I rather doubt the sub-10 thing though. Don't forget my twins are coming in September and my oldest (of 5) will still only be 5 and a half. I think I'm just a little too busy for sub-10 (plus I'm not that young). I'm thinking 12-ish would be nice. I guess we'll see, won't we?


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 22, 2013)

Thompson said:


> Never knew you were on speedsolving lol



Yeah not really...that's why I made my sig what it is


----------



## Julian (May 25, 2013)

Sorry for pestering, but what's the delay in results?


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, I keep checking for results everyday...


----------



## antoineccantin (May 25, 2013)

Bob said:


> The results are sitting in my inbox. The results team is busy for now. If I'm not too tired when I get home, I'll upload them. No guarantee.



Bob's response from Thursday.

PS: Dave said he sent the results on Monday.

I've been impatiently checking the results since about Tuesday


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2013)

Yay, results are up 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NationalCapitalRegion2013


----------

